
How Women Fought to Wear Trousers (The Amazing History of Female Trousers) - convergenceM
http://convergencemakeovers.com/how-women-fought-to-wear-trousers-2/
======
CarolineW
From the guidelines:

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        Please don't do things to make titles stand out,
        like using uppercase or exclamation points, or
        adding a parenthetical remark saying how great
        an article is.  It's implicit in submitting
        something that you think it's important. 
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

